# What worked for getting out of a public speaking project?



## appyfan12 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm a junior in college and I've made it this far without doing an oral presentation my teachers have always been very understanding about my situation. HOWEVER, at my new school my teacher...who is the only teacher of my core courses for my major does public speaking in all of his classes. I'm still trying to work something out with him but I always need to be prepared for the worst. 

So I'm wondering what have other people done to get out of public speaking in school (not including talking to the teacher)? One idea I had was since I'm allergic to shellfish, eat a little bit of shellfish before I went to class just enough so I would have a physical reaction but not enough to do any damage. Anyone try anything like that?


----------



## Elahe (Feb 6, 2012)

I've had to go through at least 10 of those since I started university and it does get easier. My hands shake like crazy and get really flushed. Embarrassing, but when I get through it, it feels like a big victory. I suggest you just do it, no matter how badly it goes, at least you'll feel a sense of accomplishment. 

Check out some public speaking tips online. Just starting by saying you're a bit nervous can be a big relief, lowers expectations  Looking straight at the wall behind everyone and not at people. Holding onto a table or something solid so no one notices the shaking hands. Sth like that.

If all else fails, just stay home that day, pretend you're sick and send in your presentation by e-mail. I've done this a couple of time and it was fine. Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## Jared3 (Jul 3, 2011)

wow I'm a freshman and I've done 3 now :/ and I skipped one by saying that my mother is in the hospital lol. 
you don't have a mandatory communication course?


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I avoided talking to my first teacher in Public Speaking, ended up skipping class, and ultimately not show up anymore. I failed it. My next teacher I talked to, suggesting to do acting (btw hes in theatre), what help that was. OK, 3rd time around trying to get through, I talked to the teacher. I don't know if it was planned before hand or not but the week before we were to start giving oral presentations, she spent an entire class on anxiety and nervousness. Everyone hates it, you just need to learn to suck it up. Its not the #1 fear for nothing. Skipping out on it or trying to get out of it was one of my worst decisions in school.


----------



## Roalith (Jan 31, 2012)

Instead of getting out of it, why not try to incorporate a powerpoint presentation or some way to have the lights dimmed so you don't have that "I'm in the spotlight" feeling? I did a 20-minute speech last semester and got through it, the feeling after it was done was just a huge rush for pushing myself through it and finding a way to make it easier. Once I forced myself in and got in front of the class it was much easier than I feared, as I knew my material and have good verbal communication skills (comical to say that as someone with SAD)!

As others have said, it does get easier! I've since had to do 4 other presentations and also multiple role-play counseling sessions in front of classmates (I am in college to become a counselor), and just knowing that I got through that first one has gave me the proper mindset to say I can get through the others as well! YOU CAN DO IT!


----------

